# Building a House - Windows



## polo1 (24 Oct 2005)

Hi 

Can someone help me.  I am in the process of building a house in the Dublin area and am looking to get quotes on Windows.  Am interested in anything *except PVC*.  Can you someone give me a list of suppliers who I can get quotes from please as I was quoted over 30K for windows already.. Thanks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Oct 2005)

Hi Polo1,

Welcome to AAM.

Have you had a read the key post Windows - Wooden from AAM's Homes and Gardens Key Posts.

These two sites might also give you some further advice:

[broken link removed]
www.iaosb.com.


----------



## extopia (25 Oct 2005)

Polo, it's always good to have someone here who is determined to not put in PVC windows.

How many windows for the 30k? I recently installed 23 windows, a pair of french doors and a front and back door for the admittedly not to be sniffed at sum of 23k but then again it was a lot of windows. My rule of thumb for wooden windows/doors is 1k per opening. If you're going traditional Marvin Architectural have some nice products. There's also a good traditional sash window company in Kells somewhere but I don't have the name. Rationel Windows in Dublin make a very high spec modern product featuring scandinavian pine (clad in aluminium if you prefer) for a high but not unreasonable price.

Timber is perhaps more expensive in the long term and requires more maintenance but as we both probaby know it's a better looking and longer lasting product.


----------



## polo1 (25 Oct 2005)

Hi sueellen

Thanks for the information and the other links.


----------



## laragh (25 Oct 2005)

Hi polo1,

I bought a set of double doors for the front of my house from a company called Dernawilt Joinery based in Co. Fermanagh. While down in their workshop I noticed they were making up some sliding sash windows (complete with rope & pulleys)- looked absolute class.
From talking to Shane (the bossman) he said that he does quite a bit of work in Dublin.

I can recommend them- their number is (048) 67751246 and ask for Shane.

Tell him the man with the Hallmark house in Smithboro sent you


----------



## rfurlong (27 Oct 2005)

polo1 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Can someone help me. I am in the process of building a house in the Dublin area and am looking to get quotes on Windows. Am interested in anything *except PVC*. Can you someone give me a list of suppliers who I can get quotes from please as I was quoted over 30K for windows already.. Thanks.


 
Polo 1 - Im in the property business and I built a house last year in Dublin with 24 timber windows (some of which were quite large) and 5 glass doors (2 doubles, 2 singles and 1 front door with glazed side lights) - I used a company called Swedex and they were astonishingly good value - €15k incl. VAT for everything. 

This was 25% cheaper than the next best quote (from a company I have strong links with who were doing me a favour!). The service wasnt too good but not bad enough to ignore the price they offered - your builder might not enjoy working with them but your bank account will benefit. Check them out but be sure to order well in advance of your required delivery date as they ship the windows from the baltic (which freezes over in winter!).


----------



## extopia (27 Oct 2005)

15k is a good price all right.

I looked at Swedex but passed because I was looking for traditional double hung sash windows. They make a nice product though.

The Swedex windows are not hardwood, they are arctic pine. But if they work in Sweden they should work here, right?


----------



## Madina (23 Nov 2005)

I just got a quote for 5 windows and 2 doors, all Timber for €6 300 (excluding Vat), but including installation. Sounds like it is a good price? The windows are around €675 each which sounds very reasonable, but the doors are €1500 each, which sounds expensive or is it right?


----------



## extopia (23 Nov 2005)

Hardwood timber doors and windows seem to average about 1k per opening in my experience so your price looks OK to me. Of course it depends on the timber etc. Doors seem expensive. Not French Doors by any chance? Or perhaps you chose some pretty expensive door furniture etc.?


----------



## wigster (23 Nov 2005)

Carlson is a company I went for. www.carlson.ie or the uk website [broken link removed] (has more info) There lead times are very good. 5 to 6 weeks. They also have a sister company making alu-clad windows form the same office.
I also looked at sweedex and was impressed with their windows. lead times were 12-14 weeks.

[broken link removed] . Very nice windows.


----------



## Lucret (9 Dec 2005)

Try http://www.woodlock.co.uk
They are based in Fermanagh.  Excellent Windows and storm proof.


----------



## NiallA (9 Dec 2005)

extopia said:
			
		

> But if they work in Sweden they should work here, right?


 
Ireland has a much higher humidity than sweden AFAIK, and better growing conditions for wet and dry rot, which could affect timber windows.  
Saying that artic pine is supposed to be a good product (better than the deal windows put in every house 20-30years ago).  proper maintenance will effect the life of any timber window.

Fair play to you for going the timber route, much more environmentaly friendly


----------



## Lucret (12 Dec 2005)

Aluminium clad timber windows are ideal but very expensive.  Alu can be recycled at the end of the windows life.


----------



## pator (12 Dec 2005)

we used a crowd called "eco windows" (not sure about the exact spelling of name) for timber sash windows, similar prices to others but their customer service was very good, nothing was a problem, - 087 3840403 - will look for web/email on invoice when i get home


----------



## OngarGuy (10 Jan 2006)

[broken link removed]

Give these guys an email for a quote, you can import them yourself for half the price of similar quality windows on sale in ireland!

Its a polish company, who supply the high class german market.

These windows simply blew me away when I seen them in reality.

HTH


----------



## Dollie (29 Jan 2006)

OngarGuy

A very important issue with wooden windows is the humidity/environment/conditions in which the windows are made.

Problems have been experienced where wooden windows have been made in Eastern Europe (very dry conditions). When they are imported into Ireland the wood swells too much whilst settling into our much wetter environment. Dont forget the paint used is micro-pourous to allow the wood to breathe.

Danish windows do not have this problem. 

Spending more than 10k? Dont take the gamble unless you can get some seriously good references.

Dollie


----------



## extopia (29 Jan 2006)

Any timber needs to be acclimatised. That's a given.

The issue mentioned in the above post smacks of scare tactics, although there could be something in it. Perhaps this would be a problem, perhaps not. What are the dry conditions in Poland of which you speak? 

Tell us more about the problems of which you speak, Dollie?


----------



## z102 (29 Jan 2006)

Extopia is right, timber used for windows is about the best quality, carefully selected and dried for years, even killn dried after seasoning, depending on the manufacturer. Logging is done in Denmark mainly by harvesting machines whilest wages in Poland are so low-and skills are high- that most logging for high quality timber is still done by hand , often helped by horses in the forest.That would give a better selection and a better treatment of the log. Denmark and Poland have about the same climate conditions as well as the same timber growing conditions-southern Baltic climate. But Polish carpenters are known for their high skills, I have seen oak windows  (for basements -a cold and damp position to place a timber window) manuftured by Polish carpenters to a finish and durability that would make any furniture maker pride of.                                                                                             I'm not saying that Danish carpenters are bad, their boats make it around the world since thousands of years.


----------



## Dollie (7 Feb 2006)

Yes I would be "scared" to import windows from a factory that has not been able to establish a trading relationship with an Irish supply company.

I would not fancy being a Guinea-Pig, something that good references would resolve.

Unknown to many, some windows are imported from Baltic states under big brand names. I have no problems with these.


----------



## Touch Wood (7 Feb 2006)

I know for a fact that Rationel imports windows from Estonia from a company called Viking Windows.
The Polish windows that I have seen use the same paint/varnish finishes that Rationel and Sweedex use from the German company Remmers. 
The Polish windows had finger joints at the corners which is good, the wood is impregnated with preservative and the wood is engineered to avoid warping.
The frames of the doors and windows was a lot heavier in the Polish windows than the windows I saw from Sweedex last week.

I know there are bad windows available in Poland also just like any country but these were particularly good.

The price was €350 per m2 for windows and €400 per m2 for doors which seems very good to me.


----------



## Dollie (7 Feb 2006)

I was talking about "Eastern European Windows". Why is "Poland" in particular getting such a mention.


----------



## polo1 (24 May 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks for the answers to the post and to let you know that we went with Roco in Waterford for the alu clad timber windows. Expensive at 30K    but all were in an around the same and these had  the best lead time. Being delivered in June so fingers crossed...


----------



## Marion (7 Dec 2006)

Is there a discernable difference _in quality_ between Rationel, Carlson and Swedex wooden (not alu) windows and doors? (Modern house not traditional)They will be painted.

Out of 10 how would each of them rate for the product itself? Let's say Rationel is 9 how would the others rate?


Marion


----------



## joanmul (7 Dec 2006)

Touch Wood said:


> I know for a fact that Rationel imports windows from Estonia from a company called Viking Windows.
> The Polish windows that I have seen use the same paint/varnish finishes that Rationel and Sweedex use from the German company Remmers.
> The Polish windows had finger joints at the corners which is good, the wood is impregnated with preservative and the wood is engineered to avoid warping.
> The frames of the doors and windows was a lot heavier in the Polish windows than the windows I saw from Sweedex last week.
> ...


 
Just wondering are these windows suitable for double glazed windows?


----------



## Marion (22 Feb 2007)

In case anybody is interested in outcomes, I decided to go with Carlson

The lead time is excellent - 5 weeks. The service that I received was exceptional. The Regional Mangager, Andy Hennessy, dealt with all aspects of the prep work for the installation.

If I were building again, I would go with Carlson.

Marion


----------



## lfcjfc (28 Feb 2007)

At the stage of having to make a decision on windows for a new build and found this a very useful post. 
Just wanted to follow up seeing as most of the comments are over a year old.

There was some doubt expressed here about Swedex windows even though they appear to come in at a good price. Has anybody lived with Swedex windows for a period of time, and if so, are you happy with them?

Marion - how have the Carlson windows worked out for you?

Thanks


----------



## Marion (28 Feb 2007)

> Marion - how have the Carlson windows worked out for you?



Hi Ifcjfc

They are gorgeous! (If I am allowed to say so!)

The windows and doors arrived bang on schedule. My builder was very pleased. I am building an extension and I am also making renovations.

The windows and doors on the extension were fitted the day after they arrived by Carlson. The windows were a bit tricky as some of them required to be fitted on a steel bar above windows and a double door - they were meaured perfectly by Carlson. All the lines match up! I am really pleased with them.

I also have a number of windows (and a double door) that have not yet been fitted on my house - the openings on the original building are not yet made/extended. They should be fitted within the next couple of weeks. 

I'm really looking forward to having them installed to see how they look and fit overall. [Though, I can't say that I am looking forward to the dust] If there are any glitches, I expect that they will be rectified. There is a 10-year guarantee with Carlson.

Best of luck with your decision. Let us know what you decide. It's always interesting to read what others decide to do.

Marion


----------



## don marco (22 Mar 2007)

Hi, currently building a house and ordered my windows from an Austrian based company called homepro. They were recommended to us by a local builder and have done a few houses in the area as well as a new hotel and have to say found them top class (as well as quite a bit cheaper than the likes of Marvin, etc). 
The rep comes over from Austria on a regular basis and will meet and sit down with you to discuss options, colours, etc in a lot of detail and once house is ready to measure will come and measure the lot. Windows are then shipped and dropped off at the site and an installer from Austria will spend a few days putting them in (again perfectly done). 
The type of windows we got were triple-glazed, low-e, etc aluminium clad pine windows and several tradespeople who have been on the site since have commented on the quality of them. (Definitely if weight is anything to go by, some of the bigger windows weighed a ton!) Only caveat is they don't do sash windows.
Anyway, the website is www.homepro.at. Don't be put off by poor website, drop them an email and a guy called Andreas will get back to you.


----------



## Leo (23 Mar 2007)

Hi don marco, in accordance with the , could you confirm whether you have any link with the above company other then being a customer?
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## zander (23 Mar 2007)

Do you mind me asking what part of the country you are living in or what hotel has used this company.  I have mailed them for some information.
Thank you


----------



## don marco (23 Mar 2007)

Right, sorry about that. Should have mentioned after recommending them that I've absolutely no connection with that company (apart from having written them a big cheque!). I'm from the Mullingar area, they did the windows for a new hotel in town called the Annebrook House Hotel but there's a few other houses in the area that have them and you can go and have a look. That's what we did, when he was over just gave us addresses of few houses they had done and paid them a visit.
Cheers


----------



## sas (23 Mar 2007)

What was the lead time for homepro Don?


----------



## Leo (23 Mar 2007)

Thanks don marco.
Leo


----------



## don marco (23 Mar 2007)

Lead time for me was about 10 weeks although that was over Christmas period which is busiest time for windows in Austria so in all fairness to them, they warned me in advance. I ordered in plenty of time anyway so wasn't an issue for me. When I was talking to installer on site he said that since I ordered they were taking steps to bring this time down, so best thing is to email them yourself and ask what would lead time on an order be. Could be a lot quicker.


----------



## suzie (10 Apr 2007)

came across this window provider www.produkt.ie who source their windows from www.ipcompany.de.

Has anybody else seen their product who can give an opinion of it and their service?

Thanks

S.


----------



## Samuel De Kr (28 Nov 2007)

I have ordered aluminium cladded  timber windows from a company Rawington Ltd. www.rawington.com Very delighted with their services and quality of windows. They do not mess around. The price is reasonable just 250-300 £ for a square meter, tilt and turn windows, cheap isn’t it?


----------



## Xsue (29 Nov 2007)

I got my alu clad windows from Dansk - 30,00k and they look great but the service has been appalling - insulting even. they were recommended to us but I cannot pass on that recommendation, when we rang to let them know of an ongoing problem (a pane of glass was broken on delivery and two months later has yet to be replaced. Rain has seeped in through makeshift cover and damaged the interior part of window frame) the guy I spoke to was silent. Not a word!!! No solution, no understanding, nada!


----------



## Leo (29 Nov 2007)

Samuel De Kr said:


> I have ordered aluminium cladded timber windows from a company Rawington Ltd. www.rawington.com Very delighted with their services and quality of windows. They do not mess around. The price is reasonable just 250-300 £ for a square meter, tilt and turn windows, cheap isn’t it?


 
Can you cinfirm whether you have any association with this company? Also, AAM is an Irish based site, Rawington only deal with the UK according to their site.
Leo


----------



## carrotcake (29 Nov 2007)

Hello - wondering if anyone has any experience of getting windows and doors from Grady's Joinery in Charlestown, Co. Mayo and if they were happy with them - I have got a good quote from them for my house and hope to meet with rep soon to go through quote in more detail. Just thought I would check here to see if anyone has had any dealings with them - Thanks a mill.


----------



## Neadyk (30 Nov 2007)

I contacted homepro yesterday for a quotation for 2 houses.  I'd swear he was at the other end waiting on my mail as he was back within minutes! After sending the specs he was back to me in less than 24 hours with a quote.  50% cheaper than another quote i received today from a place in the midlands (Ireland).  Specs seem the same if not a higher quality from Austria. Will be looking at some of their stuff done in Ireland over the weekend.  All going well i'll be welcoming the Austrians!


----------



## PolishWindow (29 Dec 2008)

Dollie said:


> OngarGuy
> 
> A very important issue with wooden windows is the humidity/environment/conditions in which the windows are made.
> 
> ...


 
In Easterne Europe isn't very dry. Danish and Polish climate are similar . 
Timber windows can expand in new buildings because they are usually wet inside. Therefore timber windows should be fitted in building which have done all wet work inside


----------

